# Applet mit Eclipse



## Gast (30. Okt 2006)

Hi,

ich wollte euch mal fragen, wie ich in Eclipse 3.2.1 ein Applet erstellen kann. Bis jetzt hab ich nur einen einfachen Editor + jdk benutzt. 
Eine *.html Datei lässt sich ja im akt.projekt erstellen, erscheint auch links im Baum, nur kann ich sie im Editorbereich nicht zum Bearbeiten öffnen. Da erscheint oben nur der Pfad, worin sie sich befindet. Die Hilfe hat mich nicht wirklich weitergebracht, also frag ich hier mal. 
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Wildcard (31. Okt 2006)

Ein Applet kannst du ganz normal erstellen. Zum anzeigen dann 'run as' -> 'java applet'


----------



## Guest (31. Okt 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Applet kannst du ganz normal erstellen. Zum anzeigen dann 'run as' -> 'java applet'



So einfach. Eclipse erstellt selber eine html Datei. Das gab nen schönen Knall, als das Brett vorm Kopf runterfiel.
Danke...


----------



## Wildcard (31. Okt 2006)

Das ist keine html Datei sondern ein Applet-Viewer  :wink:


----------



## Guest (31. Okt 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist keine html Datei sondern ein Applet-Viewer  :wink:



Wenn ich selbige im Browser öffne funktionierts doch. Sicher, beim Erstellen öffnet sich der Viewer. Starte ich sie aber im Browser wird genau das gemacht, was ich will. Danke noch mal. Jetzt kann  ich weiter lernen.


----------



## EOB (31. Okt 2006)

man muss nur aufpassen, da er auch gleich ne policy mit erstellt. das heisst, wenn man das sandbox system von applets verletzt, bekommt mans in eclipse nicht immer mit, da es wie immer funzt. im browser gibts dann ne accesscontrolexception...da hing ich mal ewig dran  :shock:   .

gruesse


----------



## Guest (17. Sep 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So einfach. Eclipse erstellt selber eine html Datei.



Ich hab's leider nicht verstanden.

Eine solche html-Datei hat doch kein Format und enthält keine Parameter ?!
Wenn ich eine vorhandene html-Datei mit "open file" offnen will, will Eclipse sie ausführen, kann es aber nicht, so dass nur mein Text erscheint "Ihr Browser versteht kein Java".
Wenn ich sie über den Windows-Explorer in die Oracle-Datei meines Projekts rüberkopiere, findet Eclipse sie nicht.

Deshalb auch von mir die Frage : Wie erzeugt man in Eclipse eine html-Datei für ein Applet und wo schreibt man sie hin ?


----------



## Kanitrino (17. Sep 2007)

Sorry, ich hatte vergessen, mich eizuloggen und daher o. g. Frage als Gast gestellt


----------

